# State of the Union?



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Come on folks, we've got at least five different threads going about the Superbowl and nobody's yet commented on the State of the Union Address last night?  What's up?  What does everybody think about the tax cuts, medicare, the war against Iraq, etc?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Come on folks, we've got at least five different threads going about the Superbowl and nobody's yet commented on the State of the Union Address last night?  What's up?  What does everybody think about the tax cuts, medicare, the war against Iraq, etc?




Since I keep my ear to the political ground, I've pretty much heard all of it before.  There were some things about Iraq that I had not heard before........ie.  Iraq intelligance officers were posing as scientiest to interview with the UN inspectors.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

What caught me off guard was all the chemical and biological materials in Iraq's posession, THAT HAVE ALREADY BEEN DOCUMENTED, that they can't account for.  He made a great point; "The burdon of proof isn't on US, it's on THEM."


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What caught me off guard was all the chemical and biological materials in Iraq's posession, THAT HAVE ALREADY BEEN DOCUMENTED, that they can't account for.  He made a great point; "The burdon of proof isn't on US, it's on THEM."



I had already heard those numbers from someone on the fox news channel........Did you notice how the tone of the speach changed when he started taling about Iraq?  Bush got alot more serious.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_  Bush got alot more serious.



Not as much applause from the audience either.  I liked the way he basically told France and Russia to kiss his ass.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not as much applause from the audience either.  I liked the way he basically told France and Russia to kiss his ass.



Yea, I think he was also talkin to the UN when he said, we don't have to have permission from anyone.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Yea, I think he was also talkin to the UN when he said, we don't have to have permission from anyone.



Yup.  Definitely a ballsy statement.  Hope it doesn't backfire on him.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> ...nobody's yet commented on the State of the Union Address last night?




that's because it's the typical political lip service we hear every year!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yup.  Definitely a ballsy statement.  Hope it doesn't backfire on him.




I don't really see how it can.......It's hard to deny the truth.  We don't need anyones permission.  Clinton didn't ask permission to bomb Kosovo.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 29, 2003)

I like to think I can trust his judgement, not only for who he is but who he has around him.  I don't remember a recent President that had the caliber of people on his Cabinet that Bush has.  

I can't wait to here what Powel has to tell the UN next week.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I don't really see how it can.......It's hard to deny the truth.



You can if enough money is involved.  As far as I can tell money is the only reason France and Russia are being such dickheads.  They both have HUGE oil deals with Iraq, that's why they don't want us to go in and fuq the place up.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You can if enough money is involved.  As far as I can tell money is the only reason France and Russia are being such dickheads.  They both have HUGE oil deals with Iraq, that's why they don't want us to go in and fuq the place up.




What France & Russia don't understand that if that prick Sadam is gone, then their oil deals get better.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Makes sense to me.   I'll add this though.  They made a deal with the devil and are trying to save face right now.  In the long run I think it's gonna get egg on their faces instead.


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

the war on iraq is just bush trying to get their oil.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> the war on iraq is just bush trying to get their oil.



And you don't know what the hell your talking about.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> the war on iraq is just bush trying to get their oil.



Tell ya what, before you make a complete idiot out of yourself, you should read this......... 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14610


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

its too late for you not to look like an idiot, maybe you should read this

http://www.guardian.co.uk/Iraq/Story/0,2763,880437,00.html


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

this too
http://www.guardian.co.uk/usa/story/0,12271,821306,00.html


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

Recently George W. Bush re-nominated Judge Charles W. Pickering Sr. of Mississippi for a post on the federal appeals court. Judge Pickering has been nominated in the past and was always blocked from election. Here are some Facts about Judge Pickering:

-Pickering displayed "glaring racial insensitivity" according to Sen. Charles Schumer (D-NY), during his handling of a 1994 cross burning case. Pickering had sought a lighter sentence in a case where a Ku Klux Klan cross was burned on the lawn belonging to an interracial couple.

-In 1959, for instance, he wrote an article for the Mississippi Law Review ("Criminal Law: Miscegenation and Incest") where he listed ways in which the state's laws against interracial marriage could be strengthened. "Within months of the article being published," wrote journalist Richard Prasad, "the Mississippi Legislature adopted the changes advocated by Pickering."

-While a Mississippi state senator (1972-80), Pickering voted twice to fund the Sovereignty Commission, a state-funded intelligence agency that fought integration by infiltrating civil rights and labor groups. 

-In 1976, while still a member of the Mississippi senate, Pickering served as chairman of the Human Rights and Responsibilities Subcommittee of the National GOP Platform Committee that approved language in the final platform document describing ROE v. WADE as "an intrusion into the family structure." The Subcommittee also called for passage of a "right to life amendment" to overturn the crucial Supreme Court decision which guaranteed abortion rights for women.

-Addressing the Convention's 1984 gathering, Pickering opined that the Bible should be "recognized as the absolute authority by which all conduct of man is judged." (Charles W. Pickering, "God Will Hold Us Accountable," Mississippi Baptist Record, November 29, 1984).

-The Clarion-Ledger newspaper (November 13, 1984) reported that Pickering "called on Baptists to be about 'God's work' in helping to influence morality. 'We as Southern Baptists should lead the way in strengthening traditional moral values,' he said adding that society has been degraded by such things as pornography, homosexuality and divorce."

-"He is a fine person," observed one lawyer, "but he's also almost so pious that it interferes with his assignment as a judge. If he doesn't like a law, he has some trouble in cases that involve the law." (Vol. 1, "Almanac of the Federal Judiciary," Fifth Circuit, at 46 - 2001)

-Critics have said that these stern, dogmatic religious views clearly affect Pickering's performance and temperament on the bench. The group "Independent Judiciary" noted that lawyers who had argued cases before Judge Pickering noted that he made "unusually blunt statements" about everything from racial matters to the need for defendants to embrace religion.

-Critics point out that he has made disparaging remarks about even basic constitutional doctrines such as one person-one vote, and the Voting Rights Act. Civil Libertarians worry that he has criticized the Miranda ruling, and has appealed to Biblical authority and "natural law" in his pronouncements. For Atheists and state-church separationists, Pickering's stern, Old Testament-style lecturing of defendants, his authoritarian adherence to the supremacy of the Bible as an arbiter in human affairs, and his hostility to the strict enforcement of the Establishment Clause render him a poor choice for such an important federal judicial post.

Even if you are a Christian and believe in the Bible, this is far too extreme. The Bible should not be used to decide court cases! This guy is a racist, a sexist, a homophobe and worst of all an anti-constitutionalist! I encourage everyone to get in contact with their elected officials and encourage them to vote against Judge Pickering's appointment on the grounds of his racist and anti-American views.

You can go to http://www.senate.gov/ and choose your state. Most of the senators have email addresses listed, so you can fire off a quick email. Heck, copy and paste and send it to senators of surrounding states, too! You can find your State Reps at http://www.house.gov/ as well. It's rare that we know someone is a slimeball before they get to a position of power... we should try to do SOMETHING to prevent it!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> the war on iraq is just bush trying to get their oil.



I wish someday, SOMEBODY would answer my freakin' question.  How many times do I have to ask?  You say it's about nothing but oil and I ask, *SO FUQING WHAT* ???  You can't live without that oil.  This country can't survive without that oil.  The whole goddamn planet would go into anarchy if that oil supply were cut off!!!  You're goddamn right it's about oil, *SO FUQING WHAT*???


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is a quote from one of the articles you posted........



> The scientists, specialists in bio-warfare and chemical weapons, say the Pentagon, with the help of the British military, is also working on "non-lethal" weapons similar to the narcotic gas used by Russian forces to end last week's siege in Moscow




seems responsable to me.  At least we (the USA) is not producing weapons grade anthrax, or mustard gas to use on our citizens.

You said 





> the war on iraq is just bush trying to get their oil.


.....I ask you this, what is george bush going to do with this oil once he gets it.........stock pile it on his ranch in Texas?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> Recently George W. Bush re-nominated Judge Charles W. Pickering Sr. of Mississippi for a post on the federal appeals court.



What does any of this have to do with last night's State of the Union Address?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> the war on iraq is just bush trying to get their oil.



LMFAO!

yeah, that's what it's about.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What does any of this have to do with last night's State of the Union Address?



I can answer that for you.........

NOT A DAMN THING

And Albob, I'll tell ya what, the reason that you don't get a response on your "so what about oil" post is cause your right.


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

he want to control the oil it would give him more power.  Why would he go to war with iraq because there is no weapons?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> LMFAO!
> 
> yeah, that's what it's about.



You gotta be loving all this crap.........


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> he want to control the oil it would give him more power.  Why would he go to war with iraq because there is no weapons?




If G. W. Bush has the oil, who does he have power over.....you don't get it do you.  Bush only cares about the people of the world and their needs.  Iraq has more oil than G.W. Bush needs........(that's humor.  Get it)


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

bush doesn't care about the people.  If he did, why would he only give tax breaks to the rich?  He should worry about the problems in america first fix those, then worry about the rest of the world.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> he want to control the oil it would give him more power.  Why would he go to war with iraq because there is no weapons?



I enjoyed the thread about abortion because, for the most part, it was an intelligent conversation between intelligent people.  This is a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.  Frusht, you need to do some research before making statements like this.  You're doing nothing but regurgitating rhetoric you heard last night on your local news.  Stop being lead like a puppy and start getting some facts, you'll sound a whole lot more intelligent.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> he want to control the oil it would give him more power.  Why would he go to war with iraq because there is no weapons?



oh, just for the hell of it.

I refuse to sit and argue with you because based on what you have posted thus far I can see it would be a waste of my time.


Closing note:
We will be going to war with Iraq and we will kick Saddam's ass, we can only hope that we actually kill the dickhead this time!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> bush doesn't care about the people.  If he did, why would he only give tax breaks to the rich?  He should worry about the problems in america first fix those, then worry about the rest of the world.



back up your point.......The tax cuts he is proposing are for everyone you nit wit.   How old are  you anyway?  Did you graduate school yet?  Did you even watch last nights address?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> bush doesn't care about the people.  If he did, why would he only give tax breaks to the rich?  He should worry about the problems in america first fix those, then worry about the rest of the world.



the US is not some self-contained island, we depend on other countries just as they depend on us.

btw, do you have any education?


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

and his speach the mindless drones keep cheering him on and clapping for him like he's some kind of hero, the bastard has done nothing but threatened affirmative action, women/abortion rights, more women rights concerning title ix, and a bunch of farcical tax cuts that mainly aid the rich people of the country, he says they need to make more jobs available and put more money into domestic economy?? all empty words, bullshit, what is he REALLY doing, scheming to go to war with unsubstantiated impetus


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> the US is not some self-contained island, we depend on other countries just as they depend on us.
> 
> btw, do you have any education?


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

and i do have education


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> and i do have education



Got a D+ in English, didn't you?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> and i do have education



great, what is it?

and don't lie.


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

nope


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

high school and in my second year of chemical engineering.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> high school and in my second year of chemical engineering.



How can that be.......because in other threads you claim to be 18 years old from Canada.  



> im from kenora ontario and that shares a lake with mn.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> high school and in my second year of chemical engineering.



no wonder you cannot argue politics, not to mention use proper grammar and spelling.

what college?


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

i never am from canada, and im from there, i live in alberta now, how? i skipped grade 5.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i never am from canada, and im from there, i live in alberta now, how? i skipped grade 5.



huh........WTF did he say?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

frusht,

You do not see Saddam as a threat to ALL countries? You think that what he is doing is okay? You have no worries of what he is capable of doing? You do not think he assist terrorists?

Please explain.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

freshfruit, let me give you some advice........... Next time you want to debate a topic,  give your side in a more resonable tone that is backed with facts and you just might be able to convince someone, not to mention, have others (Prince) on your side.

Not a slam on your Prince


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i skipped grade 5.



I think that may have been a mistake.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

So Prince.......Did you not watch any of it last night?  Not even the Democratic rebutal?


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> freshfruit,




   

IPMC - Prince, Please take it easy on the guy. he just finished highschool. And he is 18 

Humm... This means that at the time of the Gulf war. You could not have been older than 12 / 13 years of age.  

Which means

You were busy exploring/exploiting your little We#### looking for something to come out..


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_IPMC - Prince, Please take it easy on the guy. he just finished highschool. And he is 18



Absolutely NOT!!!  Age is no excuse for stupidity.  Ignorance?  Yes, but not stupidity.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Absolutely NOT!!!  Age is no excuse for stupidity.  Ignorance?  Yes, but not stupidity.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Absolutely NOT!!!  Age is no excuse for stupidity.  Ignorance?  Yes, but not stupidity.



Albob. this was not the point of my post 

The poor little fella was busy discovering his manhood or finding it for all i care..


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 29, 2003)

And he has yet to offer an alternative plan to solve the countries problems.


----------



## soop (Jan 29, 2003)

i dont pay any attention to the news anymore. everything is slanted to how the particular media wants you to feel and unless you have billions of dollars or a whole lot of time to waste its pointless to spend your life worrying about it.
become apathetic and you will be happy


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by soop *_
> i dont pay any attention to the news anymore. everything is slanted to how the particular media wants you to feel and unless you have billions of dollars or a whole lot of time to waste its pointless to spend your life worrying about it.
> become apathetic and you will be happy



Hey,  

U are no longer allowed to post. Take those 13 posts and shove'em deep. Maybe we will hear about it in the news,

oops, did I say media


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Hey,
> 
> U are no longer allowed to post. Take those 13 posts and shove'em deep. Maybe we will hear about it in the news,
> ...



He's allowed to NOT follow the news if he so chooses.  Just because it interests _you_, it does not mean _he_ has to take an interest.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Albob. this was not the point of my post
> 
> The poor little fella was busy discovering his manhood or finding it for all i care..



Sorry man, I was still fired up from his stupidity.  Didn't mean to take it out on you.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 29, 2003)

I know.. I know.. 

He probably wont be saying much now...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 29, 2003)

So much for an intellectual discussion where you don't get personal.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> So much for an intellectual discussion where you don't get personal.




My fault, I started a thread on politics.  Can we do a "Re-start"?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> My fault, I started a thread on politics.  Can we do a "Re-start"?



Ctrl + Alt + Del


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> bush doesn't care about the people.  If he did, why would he only give tax breaks to the rich?



OK, time to get back to the original debate.  Here's an exerpt from his speech:

Bush said that his $674 billion economic stimulus package that focuses primarily on tax cuts could be the catalyst for increasing jobs because when Americans have more money they spend more. The president said that if the provisions of his plan are enacted, including moving up tax cuts scheduled for 2004 and 2006, then 92 million Americans will get an average $1,100 cut this year.

"Under my plan, as soon as I have signed the bill, this extra money will start showing up in workers' paychecks," he said.

The president also called for an immediate reduction in the marriage penalty and increasing the child tax credit to $1,000.

"You, the Congress, have already passed all these reductions, and promised them for future years. If this tax relief is good for Americans three, or five, or seven years from now, it is even better for Americans today," the president told the members assembled.


Now I certainly don't consider myself to be rich but, I'm definitely married and, under his proposal I'll get a tax cut.  Also, you obviously don't have to be rich to have children but EVERY home that has children will get a $1,000 tax credit.  So, exactly how is he "only giving tax cuts to the rich"?  The *ONLY* instance where it could be argued that he's catering to the rich is on the elimination of the dividend tax.  True, this will help rich people more because they have more invested and therefore will get a bigger break.  Let me ask you this, WHY don't you have anything invested?  No money to invest, right?  Well, if you're even half-way intelligent you'd take the extra $$$ you save with his tax cuts and invest it.  That's the whole point behind his plan, give people their money back to they can put it into the economy.  Once that starts to happen the economy gets stronger, MUCH stronger.  It's a long term fix, not just putting a band-aid on an arterial wound.


----------



## coleman (Jan 29, 2003)

we only got little bits of the speech out here, mostly about the iraqi situation.

if this war was enitrely about oil, why not just declare all arab countries evil and in possesion of weapons eh, frusht? america could just as easily take on all of the arab world and it'd have a lot more oil


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_ america could just as easily take on all of the arab world and it'd have a lot more oil



Gallagher (comedian):  "If I were in charge of America's Science and Technology Department here's what I'd do about them there OPEC'ers.  I'd figure out a way of boring throught the Earth and sucking all that oil out from under 'em.  IT'S NOT THEIR OIL........................they're just closer to it."


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

http://members.lycos.co.uk/Pisces_Iscariot/Bush/union.wmv


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/Pisces_Iscariot/Bush/union.wmv



Oooo..............that's funny.  

IAB, you were saying something about "intelligent" conversation?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> So Prince.......Did you not watch any of it last night?  Not even the Democratic rebutal?



I watched all of it...why do you ask me as if you think I did not watch it?

are you implying that I am a Democrat?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2003)

LMAO! I thought you were, but in this thread you sound like a republican! 
Frusht, you still don't know what the hell your talking about. I'd be ashamed!


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

i don't get ashamed.  how come only one other country agrees with bush on iraq?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> how come only one other country agrees with bush on iraq?



they're scared little pussies, so like always the USA has to make sure that justice is served, and it will be my friend, it will be.


----------



## frusht (Jan 29, 2003)

i understand that bush is just trying to protect the country from another terrorist attack, but i don't think this is the answer.

pussies eh, i think your just showing your arrogance like most americans have thinking the are superior to other non-americans.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i understand that bush is just trying to protect the country from another terrorist attack, but i don't think this is the answer.



is that all he is trying to protect and prevent? what is the answer?




> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> pussies eh, i think your just showing your arrogance like most americans have thinking the are superior to other non-americans.



yup, I am.

You want to talk about elite snobs, let's go speak with England.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> We will be going to war with Iraq and we will kick Saddam's ass, we can only hope that we actually kill the dickhead this time!



Enough said

On Feb 5th the US and it's Allies will lay down the evidence against Saddam that has never been shown to the public. There is obviously evidence that the US and Allies have obtained and collected over the years that are no doubt 110% credible and fact. The US will not spend all this time, effort and money in the logistics of waging a war just to try and gain some neglible/minute oil source or "just for the hell of it".


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i think your just showing your arrogance like most americans have thinking the are superior to other non-americans.


We are!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

"I'm proud to be an American, where at least I know I'm free!
Where men have died and gave that right to me!
And I'll gladly stand up, and defend her still today........
There ain't no doubt I love this land........
GOD BLESS THE USA!"               Lee Greenwood


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I watched all of it...why do you ask me as if you think I did not watch it?
> 
> are you implying that I am a Democrat?



No damnit.........I just didn't think that you watched any of it.  I can see you sitting in your chair, saying........."I'd rather play solitar on the computer."  

I don't know....I just did think you watched any of it.  And if you did , did you see the Democratic response, and what was your opinion of that?


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_ how come only one other country agrees with bush on iraq?



Which *ONE*?  Canada?  Great Britan?  Australia?  Italy?  Poland?  The Czec Republic? Jordan?  Saudi Arabia?  Turkey?  Kuwait?  Japan?  My fingers are getting tired so I'm not going to finish the list.  *ALL* of these countries agree with us and are providing military and/or finacial backing.  Argue all you want but if you do, please get your facts straight first.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 30, 2003)

I think Prince nailed it on the head when he mentioned England. Notice where all of this dinkhead's sites are coming from.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Which *ONE*?  Canada?  Great Britan?  Australia?  Italy?  Poland?  The Czec Republic? Jordan?  Saudi Arabia?  Turkey?  Kuwait?  Japan?  My fingers are getting tired so I'm not going to finish the list.  *ALL* of these countries agree with us and are providing military and/or finacial backing.  Argue all you want but if you do, please get your facts straight first.



.....Spain, Portugal, Holland, Hungary....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> No damnit.........I just didn't think that you watched any of it.  I can see you sitting in your chair, saying........."I'd rather play solitar on the computer."
> 
> I don't know....I just did think you watched any of it.  And if you did , did you see the Democratic response, and what was your opinion of that?



LMAO

I do not play Solitaire! 

I thought that the Democratic response sucked. Democrats just talk a lot of crap and never really get anything done. I think it is funny that the Democrats are blaming the Bush administration for the economy the last two years, and they take credit for the economy in the 90's. Gimme a break!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I think it is funny that the Democrats are blaming the Bush administration for the economy the last two years, and they take credit for the economy in the 90's. Gimme a break!




The Dem's seem to forget that the economic slide started in the Spring of 2000.  Although barely noticeable, that's when it started.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2003)

they have selective memories.

"I did not have sexual relations with that woman".


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't care what he says.......a blowjob is sex.....as least it would be for me.  he he


----------



## frusht (Jan 30, 2003)

actually canada supposrts what the un supports and its not war.  only england has been open sayin war is needed, the res of the un wants proof and america has failed to prove their case for war.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> and america has failed to prove their case for war.


And what rock have you been hiding under??


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> actually canada supposrts what the un supports and its not war.  only england has been open sayin war is needed, the res of the un wants proof and america has failed to prove their case for war.



Jane you ignorant slut.........The US doesn't have to prove anything.........Again, you are talking out of the side of your mouth.  You really should go back to 5th grade and shut the hell up.


----------



## frusht (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't ever remember the UN supporting america to go to war on iraq


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> I don't ever remember the UN supporting america to go to war on iraq



1990 - 29 November - United Nations Security Council Resolution 678 authorizes the United States and coalition forces, cooperating with Kuwait, to use "all necessary means" to uphold UNSC Resolution 660.   

Wanna know what UNSC Resolution 660 stated.  LOOK IT UP.  The facts are out there, you're just too stupid to go look for them.


----------



## frusht (Jan 30, 2003)

well america isn't being supported this time.


----------



## MJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> well america isn't being supported this time.



Where are your parents from if you dont mind me asking?....

Dude, I tried to help you, but you cannot go around throwing words without any empirical evidence to back your statements.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 30, 2003)

Again..........you don't know what the fuq your talking about.  Go away.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> well america isn't being supported this time.



Well my daddy can beat up your daddy.

Go away little boy.  You lost the argument and don't even have the balls to shut up.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> well america isn't being supported this time.


So what!!!!! We don't give a shit! Haven't you figured that out yet?? Fuq the whole world if they don't support us!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 30, 2003)

We will go it alone!.


----------



## frusht (Jan 30, 2003)

see, your trying to control the world.  This reminds me a nazi germany.... 

I don't think i have lost the agruement, but im out numbered.  I may be fighting a loosing battle but having alotta fun trying to win


----------



## coleman (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> see, your trying to control the world.  This reminds me a nazi germany....
> 
> I don't think i have lost the agruement, but im out numbered.  I may be fighting a loosing battle but having alotta fun trying to win



is that mean to be YOU'RE trying ...and OF nazi germany???

and you are right about it being similar to nazi germany. psychotic leader suppresses his own coountry's populous and the rest of the world steps in to put an end to it. france, germany, russia and china are the only ones who are opposed to wat AT THE MOMENT. when the proof comes out they too will fall in line. as albob said, france and germany are reluctant because of their oil deals.

you say america is fighting just for oil, germany and france aren't fighting because of oil.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2003)

8 countries in europe just backed the USA. THe rest will fall in line!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> This reminds me a nazi germany....



Really?  What years were you there?


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 31, 2003)

Tonight on the Discovery Channel they will air a show called "The Real Saddam". I suggest everyone watch it, great biography on how a street thug/hustler turned into Iraq's leader.

It's due to air at 9pm PST, check your local listing. Watch it, it will shed some light on what type of person he truly is.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Tonight on the Discovery Channel they will air a show called "The Real Saddam". I suggest everyone watch it, great biography on how a street thug/hustler turned into Iraq's leader.
> 
> It's due to air at 9pm PST, check your local listing. Watch it, it will shed some light on what type of person he truly is.



Thanks for the heads up MAX......I'm gonna watch it.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 31, 2003)

I've already seen something similar.   All I have to say is... the motherfuqer needs to DIE!!!  The man's a bonified wacko.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> see, your trying to control the world.  This reminds me a nazi germany....
> 
> I don't think i have lost the agruement, but im out numbered.  I may be fighting a loosing battle but having alotta fun trying to win



the US is not trying to control the world, that is one of your most ignorant statements so far in this thread, and there have been many.

the US believes in FREEDOM, the US believes that all countries should be FREE, how to does that compare to Nazi Germany?
Since you used that as an analogy, why don't you explain to us exactly what occured during that time, and how it compares to today.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 31, 2003)

Why do you guys continue to argue with frusht?  He appears to be posting only one or two line answers in an attempt to rile you up.  He responses to your posts seem so ignorant that I have to assume he is merely trying to annoy you.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> He responses to your posts seem so ignorant that I have to assume he is merely trying to annoy you.




Good, ban him..........do it, do it......


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Good, ban him..........do it, do it......



No, don't do that.  I keep living under the delusion that you can teach these idiots something.  They keep proving me wrong but I haven't given up hope yet.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> teach these idiots something.




Now what's wrong with that statement........


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey IAB is taking a closer look at the gun control issue.   

The only thing I ask is that a person have a balanced source of information before making a decision.  So far frusht and freeman have NOT impressed me with their research.  (Or should I say LACK OF research.)


----------



## irontime (Jan 31, 2003)

After reading through this debate I am going to put in my view as a Canadian. And yes this is mainly directed to Fresht and Freeman,
You guys claim that the U.S. is out to police the world, well I agree with you that they are, and I think that it is a goddamn good thing that they are. Think about it for a second, before the States stepped up to take control over global situations there was the Two World Wars. Since the States took interest in world affairs there has not been any more of that. If it wasn't for the states we would all be good little Hitler's right about now. Why do I say that? Because it's true. We would have lost WWII and people like you would not have the right to complain about the country who won the World's freedom. 

It's true not all the countries are backing the States right now, but I for one think they should. If it ever comes down to a vote here in Canada if we should back the States I'm saying hell ya


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> After reading through this debate I am going to put in my view as a Canadian. And yes this is mainly directed to Fresht and Freeman,
> You guys claim that the U.S. is out to police the world, well I agree with you that they are, and I think that it is a goddamn good thing that they are. Think about it for a second, before the States stepped up to take control over global situations there was the Two World Wars. Since the States took interest in world affairs there has not been any more of that. If it wasn't for the states we would all be good little Hitler's right about now. Why do I say that? Because it's true. We would have lost WWII and people like you would not have the right to complain about the country who won the World's freedom.
> 
> It's true not all the countries are backing the States right now, but I for one think they should. If it ever comes down to a vote here in Canada if we should back the States I'm saying hell ya


Good Post IT!! Now get a little bit of that to rub off!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> After reading through this debate I am going to put in my view as a Canadian. And yes this is mainly directed to Fresht and Freeman,
> You guys claim that the U.S. is out to police the world, well I agree with you that they are, and I think that it is a goddamn good thing that they are. Think about it for a second, before the States stepped up to take control over global situations there was the Two World Wars. Since the States took interest in world affairs there has not been any more of that. If it wasn't for the states we would all be good little Hitler's right about now. Why do I say that? Because it's true. We would have lost WWII and people like you would not have the right to complain about the country who won the World's freedom.
> 
> It's true not all the countries are backing the States right now, but I for one think they should. If it ever comes down to a vote here in Canada if we should back the States I'm saying hell ya



Ok, I was gonna stay outta this one after what happened in the "Canadians" thread, but you guys called me out 

I would say that the reason there "hasn't been any more of that" is because we developed nuclear weapons...and then we entered the Cold War which was a stalemate between two nuclear powers fighting against each other in a string of proxy wars.  I'd say yeah, we haven't had any world wars, but there certainly has been a lot of unecessary killing either directly or indirectly because of us.  This is kind of off topic, so I'll leave it at that.  And I see no point in arguing till we're all blue in the fingers again like in the "canadians" thread and end up getting it closed down.  The two sides are not gonna agree. 

But, you have to admit one thing, I sure do argue my point a lot better and more convincingly than this shmuck freshfruit or whatever the hell his name is.  He's why us ultra-liberals get bad names.  Just yelling out bullshit without understanding what the fuq they're talking about whatsoever!  People like him are gonna make me turn Republican, I swear!


----------



## irontime (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> But, you have to admit one thing, I sure do argue my point a lot better and more convincingly than this shmuck freshfruit or whatever the hell his name is.


Well okay, I will give you that one. Let's just agree on that and call it a truce


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

That's cool by me....Peace man! 

oh, just wanted to say that in those last pics you posted you looked great., keep up the good work


----------



## irontime (Feb 2, 2003)

why thank you  You getting pics up soon?


----------



## Rusty (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> why thank you  You getting pics up soon?




Fuqin fags..........


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Fuqin fags..........



 hey now!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> why thank you  You getting pics up soon?



I have my B4 pic all ready to scan, but I'm waiting a bit longer to post me current pics.  I want to beef up my chest first, It's pathetic and my weakest area.  But, Ill get 'em up ASAP


----------



## irontime (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Fuqin fags..........


you fuqin wish


----------



## frusht (Feb 2, 2003)

well, im not no liberal, im against all political parties except the indie ones.  if you are all so good at agrueing how come you need to resort to childish name calling?  Your not going to insult me buy calling me a fruit, if thats how you want to picture me thats fine.

anyway, i won't agree on war because killing people is pointless.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> well, im not no liberal, im against all political parties except the indie ones.  if you are all so good at agrueing how come you need to resort to childish name calling?  Your not going to insult me buy calling me a fruit, if thats how you want to picture me thats fine.
> 
> anyway, i won't agree on war because killing people is pointless.



I'm not calling you anything.  Furthermore, if you think a "liberal" is a political party than you really don't know what you're talking about.  Yes, war and killing are pointless.  I agree with you man, I'm just saying you need to better articulate your arguments so you make sense and don't sound ignorant.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh, and what do you mean "indie" parties?  There is no such thing.  "Indie" implies "independent", without corporate assitance, and I'm sorry to say, I don't much of that exists any longer.  But I do support the Green Party, if that's what you mean by "indie".


----------



## frusht (Feb 2, 2003)

the canadian gov't is liberal, so there is a liberal party.  indie is independent and i don't support those dope heads.
corperations are evil thats why indie are the best.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> the canadian gov't is liberal, so there is a liberal party.  indie is independent and i don't support those dope heads.
> corperations are evil thats why indie are the best.



Man you really need to to some studying.  Liberal is an ideology.  I am liberal, and if you know anything you would say that YOU are liberal too because you are!  

So, " indie is independent and i don't support those dope heads."...well then what the hell is your point?  You think corporations are evil, but yet you don't like "independent" things.  Corporations may be evil, I can agree with you on that for the most part.  But you need to elaborate.  

If you don't mind me asking how old are you?


----------



## frusht (Feb 2, 2003)

i like indie parties, but not the green party.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

Which parties then?  (and don't think I haven't noticed how you avoid all of my questions)


----------



## frusht (Feb 2, 2003)

i don't know what parties, just the average non doped-headed indie party, i don't know the names of them off by hand its been a while since the last election and i have moved about 6 months ago.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, which ones did you like in the last elections?  Don't think I'm letting you off the hook that easy 

And there isn't an "average non doped-headed indie party"..if there were an average party, you probably wouldn't call them "indie".  that's such a poor word choice to, to describe a political party.


----------



## frusht (Feb 2, 2003)

well, i haven't been legal since the last election, but since i am now, i would vote for some indie party that doesn't smoke dope.  Like myself, i would run if i had the money too.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 2, 2003)

Frusht..............
You are a: 
[ ] Clueless Newbie 
[ ] Nazi 
[ ] AOLer 
[ ] Me-too-er 
[ ] Pervert 
[x] Loser 
[ ] Spammer 
[ ] Nerd 
[ ] Elvis 
[ ] Fed 
[ ] Freak 
[ ] Flamebait 
[ ] Other (please specify): _______________ 

You Are Being Flamed Because: 
[ ] You posted a message concerning a pyramid scheme 
[ ] You posted a "test" in a newsgroup other than alt.test 
[ ] You posted something completely off-topic 
[ ] You posted a "YOU ALL SUCK" message 
[ ] You posted a phone-sex ad 
[x] You posted a steaming pile of BS 
[ ] You quoted an ENTIRE post in your reply 
[ ] You continued a long, stupid thread 
[ ] You started an off-topic thread 
[ ] You said "me too" to something 
[ ] You don't know which group to post in 
[x] You suck 
[ ] Your sig/alias sucks 
[ ] You brag about things that never happened 
[ ] I don't like your tone of voice 
[ ] I think you might be a fed 
[ ] You're a Nazi 
[ ] You're a bigot 

To Repent, You Must: 
[ ] "Upgrade" to Windows 98 
[ ] Surrender your AOL account 
[ ] Bust up your modem with a hammer and eat it 
[ ] Jump into a bathtub while holding your monitor 
[ ] Try posting something relevant 
[ ] Read the FAQ 
[ ] Be the guest of honor in alt.flame for a month 
[ ] Post your tests to alt.test 
[x] Remove yourself from the net (you are hopeless) 
[x] Remove yourself from existence (you are really hopeless) 

In Closing, I'd Like to Say: 
[ ] Get a life 
[ ] Never post again on this newsgroup 
[ ] Never post again on the net 
[ ] Go to hell 
[ ] Take your shit somewhere else 
[ ] Learn to post or f**k off 
[ ] Do us all a favor and jump into some industrial equipment 
[ ] See how far your tongue will fit into the electric outlet 
[ ] Stop wasting oxygen 
[x] All of the above

Thanks MMA!!!


----------



## irontime (Feb 2, 2003)

oops, forgot one Dg;

[x] Clueless Newbie 

He's DEFINITELY one of those.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> (and don't think I haven't noticed how you avoid all of my questions)




He avoids any question where he either has to back-up what he said or explain what he said.

I think that he basically hears shit and then half ass repeats it here, but really does not know what it means.

He has yet to formulate a real argument, and the fact that he cannot spell or use proper grammar makes me think he's in Middle School at the most.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> oops, forgot one Dg;
> 
> [x] Clueless Newbie
> ...


Yep!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> He avoids any question where he either has to back-up what he said or explain what he said.
> 
> I think that he basically hears shit and then half ass repeats it here, but really does not know what it means.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.  Notice how he never answered how old he was?  See what I mean, this is why us liberals are getting a bad wrap!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> My thoughts exactly.  Notice how he never answered how old he was?  See what I mean, this is why us liberals are getting a bad wrap!



Freeeman, you and don't agree on alot of things..........But we do agree on your buddy freshfruit..........  You better start thinking like a conservative.  People like him are the reason that the Republicans are the majority right now.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Freeeman, you and don't agree on alot of things..........But we do agree on your buddy freshfruit..........  You better start thinking like a conservative.  People like him are the reason that the Republicans are the majority right now.



Oh, I know.  And I"ll be the first to admit it.  People like this guy are the reason liberals get no respect.  See, the Republicans/Conservatives know what they believe in and are firm about it.  You gotta respect that, and I do...

...Liberals are always iffy with what they believe..."well, I don't know about this, and I am unsure about that..." and they usually just resort to bashing things without any clear alternatives or formulated ideas.  I'm not talking about political officials so much as I am your average Joe.


----------



## frusht (Feb 3, 2003)

i've already posted my age, and i know i can't spelll very good, never have.  I don't use a dictonary to post because i really don't care.

and i explain myself.

blaza


----------



## Rusty (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i know i can't spelll very good, never have.  I don't use a dictonary to post because i really don't care.




You should use a dictionary.  It will help your spelling skills and cause you to come off somewhat knowledgable about the topic at hand..........god help us.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i've already posted my age, and i know i can't spelll very good, never have.  I don't use a dictonary to post because i really don't care.
> 
> and i explain myself.
> ...




If this is the case, then how were you able to skip the 5th grade?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i've already posted my age, and i know i can't spelll very good, never have.  I don't use a dictonary to post because i really don't care.
> 
> and i explain myself.
> ...



LMAO

First of all we're talking about simple words here, if you need a dictionary for them you better go back to highschool! 

Secondly, what's your excuse for such poor grammar? (that means sentence structure, etc.)

Lastly, you do not explain anything, you have avoided the majority of questions asked of you. See one of my previous posts where I asked you to explain what Nazi Germany was and how it's similar to America today.


----------



## frusht (Feb 3, 2003)

im not writing an essay, i just type all the thoughts that come to my head. i don't read over what i type, so basically my post is a bunch of ramdon thoughts.

i never said america was like nazi i meant to related it how bush family had ties to them.


----------



## coleman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> so basically my post is a bunch of ramdon thoughts.



that's exactly what we're saying!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_
> i never said america was like nazi i meant to related it how bush family had ties to them.



I do not even understand what that means?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

He's just spouting blabber.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by frusht *_i never said america was like nazi i meant to related it how bush family had ties to them.



Apparently you're much smarter than the rest of us so could you please break this down into small, single syllable words so we can understand too?  Also, please include specific examples, we're kind of dense, ya' know?  We really would like to understand.  I'm even thinking of desserting, wouldn't want to be under the command of a deranged madman.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Hitler wasn't THAT deranged...he liked animals and painting...

"lalala I'll paint this tree here..oh fuck, I messed up!  I will kill the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_Hitler wasn't THAT deranged...he liked animals and painting...



Yeah, I was a big fan......................right up until I found out what he was painting on those animals.  Makes some of Kuso's fetishes seem tame by comparison.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)




----------

